# New Stereo Integrity 15HST WoW



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

On order new monster to join my creation 
This is beyond my expectations... 

Nick has created a monster .. see it for yourself!

I can't wait to get this. It needs super small box and TS are crazy on this sub.

I'm sure if you have any questions, Nick will be more than happy to answer them 

Enjoy!

































































Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Whoa! I don’t see 15s on his website. When will information come out on them?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

That’s awesome. I was thinking about a hst12 but holy cow mate. Can’t wait to get your impressions.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

That looks pretty sweet


----------



## JH1973 (Apr 21, 2017)

Mounting depth....2 ft
Weight.......187lbs


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

And you are installing that behemoth in a car or in your HT??


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

truckguy said:


> Whoa! I don’t see 15s on his website. When will information come out on them?


Because the sub just been finished today.  thats why,, but since is mine,,, i got the the pics and also got the Go to share!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Iamsecond said:


> That’s awesome. I was thinking about a hst12 but holy cow mate. Can’t wait to get your impressions.


I know its a big sub, but this monster will do everything I want it to do... 

also it could be in very small box 1.2cu ^3 or 1cu ^3 with poly fill  for a 15" sub like this.. I'm just speachelss.

Never seen a sub with FS 17, well this is it


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Same motor and basket as the sundown zv4?
I'm curious to what parts they share


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

JH1973 said:


> Mounting depth....2 ft
> Weight.......187lbs


let me correct you  

Weight 80lbs
Mount Depth 11"


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ManBearPig said:


> Same motor and basket as the sundown zv4?
> I'm curious to what parts they share


I know its all soft parts, the surround is i think from the V3, I don't have the full list.. but I'm sure Nick could come back here and share his info. 

But its capable of 38mm Xmax


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

seafish said:


> And you are installing that behemoth in a car or in your HT??


I don't have a house, live in a condo so this will be crazy, and people will hate me as they are already lol..

This is going in to my car


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

How much power will you be feeding that beast?
ive been considering one to pair with my tm65s


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

quickaudi07 said:


> This is going in to my car


:rockon:

how many powerz?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ManBearPig said:


> How much power will you be feeding that beast?
> ive been considering one to pair with my tm65s


I have a pair that is still in my car that will be going up for sale let me know if you are interested... 

I have Mosocni Zero1 which it does 3k w rms @2 and thats what the sub will be getting, or thats the setup.. will i need to feed the sub a full tilt.. Hell no. just got a video from Nick in regards to testing the HST!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

rob feature said:


> :rockon:
> 
> how many powerz?


This sub is capable of getting 2.5k w rms easy..  I will feed 3k


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Wazzaaaaa HST Youtube test!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfRABEHFfho&index=14&list=PLn8x_pmRhN4dPHeWY1NvSqVbNbG6iLCws


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> This sub is capable of getting 2.5k w rms easy..  I will feed 3k


It will have this guy pushing it. 
The big monster Mosconi Zero1









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

quickaudi07 said:


> ManBearPig said:
> 
> 
> > How much power will you be feeding that beast?
> ...


You have a pair of hst subs going up for sale?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ManBearPig said:


> You have a pair of hst subs going up for sale?


No Sr. I will have a pair (2) SI Mids up for sale the MKII 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Something you need to know about this sub 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I've been wanting to have him make me a 15 for a while I just don't have a ride to put it in yet. Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

What’s the displacement of the woofer itself? It’s actually hard to build an enclosure small enough to get down to 1.2 cubes for something that deep. 15x15x12in internal comes to 1.5^3 ft. That’s an enclosure that the woofer will just barely fit in! I dig it. 

I just wish someone could build a 15 that was only 4-5 inches deep and still worked in such a small enclosure. Anyway, cool stuff.


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I love mine, had it in my Ranger since August.



quickaudi07 said:


> also it could be in very small box 1.2cu ^3 or 1cu ^3 with poly fill  for a 15" sub like this.. I'm just speachelss.


Hmmm . . . Nick recommended 4 cubes gross for mine



quickaudi07 said:


> let me correct you
> 
> Weight 80lbs
> Mount Depth 11"


The mounting depth on mine is 12.5" JUST had enough depth for it in my enclosure design.










Mine only has single tinsel's but seem's to be ok on a SCV-2000D


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Holy crap Mario, this thing is nuts! Box size requirements make it almost doable for anyone. I’d love to hear it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

Short clip of mine, used tape over the iphone mic to kill the distortion.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

You are correct yes the sub is 12.5 " deep my apologies.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> Holy crap Mario, this thing is nuts! Box size requirements make it almost doable for anyone. I’d love to hear it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't wait myself buddy 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm wondering now if i have mine in to big of a box? What size are you putting yours into Mario?

I'm going to be building a new box this spring to run two PSI passives with it.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm doing 1.2 cubs as nick recommend it. This is new design of the sub. I have no clue what and how is your made. But mine has dual coil configuration and all soft parts. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

ManBearPig said:


> Same motor and basket as the sundown zv4?
> I'm curious to what parts they share


It is not a Zv4 motor but we do use Sundown's basket and cone/surround.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Markous said:


> I'm wondering now if i have mine in to big of a box? What size are you putting yours into Mario?
> 
> I'm going to be building a new box this spring to run two PSI passives with it.


Don't worry about your enclosure being too big as your driver is a bit different than Ma Rio's. But as long as you have the T/S parameters of your exact driver David at PSI will be able to build you the appropriate PR's for your specified enclosure volume and tuning.


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I was not given any T/S #'s for mine.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Markous said:


> I was not given any T/S #'s for mine.


Yours was built without any extra mass so we can re-measure T/S's on a driver in the beginning stages of the build process and then send the T/S parameters to David at PSI.


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll email you to continue this conversation, don't want to hijack quickaudi07's thread.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Markous said:


> I'll email you to continue this conversation, don't want to hijack quickaudi07's thread.


Yea takes this of my thread lol jk jk 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> Yea takes this of my thread lol jk jk


Sorry (Canadian thing) :laugh:


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

quickaudi07 said:


> also it could be in very small box 1.2cu ^3 or 1cu ^3 with poly fill  for a 15" sub like this..


 It looks like the speaker displaces more than 1.2 cu ft !!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

RRizz said:


> It looks like the speaker displaces more than 1.2 cu ft !!!!


That's what I love about it.  

You know what they say, small things do come in small packages.. in this case a small box 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Markous said:


> Sorry (Canadian thing)


No worries.  I was kidding about it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Where do you plan to set your crossover with it. Or how high do you think it will play?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

By talking to Nick, he said it will play easy up to 120 hz with easy. I plan playing it to [email protected] DB slope so we will see how it does. If the mids are playing nice I might switch it to 24. But I can't say or won't know until I do my testing and out it in the car.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I've got mine crossed at 71hz (CC-1 tuned) and i'm quite pleased.

My coax's are crossed at 80hz and they blend together nicely


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Does it get loud ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

Haven't had it metered yet, there is a local competition on the 28th, hope to see what it does then if they will do non-competitive (public) metering.

By ear-o-meter it gets loud enough for me, for now at least 

I don't have my EQS installed yet but this is what my AudioControl iphone RTA shows me with the pink noise track from the DD-1 CD.

The RTA maxes out at 120dB so i just set the volume about half way (i think) for this screenshot


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Markous said:


> Haven't had it metered yet, there is a local competition on the 28th, hope to see what it does then if they will do non-competitive (public) metering.
> 
> By ear-o-meter it gets loud enough for me, for now at least
> 
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> By talking to Nick, he said it will play easy up to 120 hz with easy. I plan playing it to [email protected] DB slope so we will see how it does. If the mids are playing nice I might switch it to 24. But I can't say or won't know until I do my testing and out it in the car.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk





Markous said:


> I've got mine crossed at 71hz (CC-1 tuned) and i'm quite pleased.
> 
> My coax's are crossed at 80hz and they blend together nicely


Markous's driver is equipped with an 8 layer coil and quickaudi07's driver is equipped with a slightly longer WW (winding width) 4 layer coil so the inductance is lower on quickaudi07's meaning it has the ability to play higher than Markous's driver. But it's not like either of you will, or should, be playing the drivers above 80 hz anyway.

Also here is the 12" version that we took up to a little more travel than the 15" video:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Electrodynamic said:


> Markous's driver is equipped with an 8 layer coil and quickaudi07's driver is equipped with a slightly longer WW (winding width) 4 layer coil so the inductance is lower on quickaudi07's meaning it has the ability to play higher than Markous's driver. But it's not like either of you will, or should, be playing the drivers above 80 hz anyway.
> 
> Also here is the 12" version that we took up to a little more travel than the 15" video:


Conclusion of this video... my CC is going to fall apart lol


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> Conclusion of this video... my CC is going to fall apart lol


And it will be great!


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

Got mine metered for the first time ever yesterday, got this with a busted out rear drivers side window in my Ranger that's been duct taped over for now.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

I know diameter is usually measured to half the width of the surround to half the width of the other surround. This surround goes nearly to the dust cap. Besides the huge Xmax making the good score Markus got. Would not a more stiff cone piston area be desirable to the flimsy surround taking up so much would be cone area? Hope I make sense.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Markous said:


> Got mine metered for the first time ever yesterday, got this with a busted out rear drivers side window in my Ranger that's been duct taped over for now.



Damn thats impressive  what kind of amp are you running ?


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Sundown scv2000? 
Damn impressive for a sealed sub


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> Damn thats impressive  what kind of amp are you running ?





ManBearPig said:


> Sundown scv2000?
> Damn impressive for a sealed sub


MBP got it.

I'm guessing once i get the busted window replaced and get the dual PR setup in the truck i should break 140.

Would that be a safe assumption?


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Dammit you guys. Now I'm going to have to order one for myself.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ManBearPig said:


> Sundown scv2000?
> Damn impressive for a sealed sub


I got Mosconi Zero1 sub will be wired @2 ohm. The amp will provide 3 k w rms. But i don't think I will need the full potential of the power of this amp. Also I need to watch the thermal heat of this amplifier because it's a class AB

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

jamesjones said:


> Dammit you guys. Now I'm going to have to order one for myself.


It should be a very impressive sub  I can't wait 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> I got Mosconi Zero1 sub will be wired @2 ohm. The amp will provide 3 k w rms. But i don't think I will need the full potential of the power of this amp. Also I need to watch the thermal heat of this amplifier because it's a class AB
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I was surprised that the termlab only clamped the power that it did on mine.

It should really shine with the power you plan to give yours.


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Box rise is a motherfucker.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Markous said:


> Got mine metered for the first time ever yesterday, got this with a busted out rear drivers side window in my Ranger that's been duct taped over for now.




You should definitely be able to do better in a Ranger. I hit a 141db with a type R 12 in a ported box on 650 watts...but that was @ 43hz. The busted out window will actually help. I was louder with the passenger door open than with everything closed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

jamesjones said:


> Box rise is a motherfucker.


Even in a sealed enclosure?



Golden Ear said:


> You should definitely be able to do better in a Ranger. I hit a 141db with a type R 12 in a ported box on 650 watts...but that was @ 43hz. The busted out window will actually help. I was louder with the passenger door open than with everything closed


Was expecting mid/high 130's from the sealed box mine is in. How low it peaked at was a surprise though.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think his is ported. Mine will be in a sealed box. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

quickaudi07 said:


> I think his is ported. Mine will be in a sealed box.


4 cubes sealed enclosure for mine.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I listened to an HST-12 in a friend's truck recently with good 'ol SQ music - off of a Audison amp providing 1k watts. The sub was VERY good as an SQ sub. My friend's enclosure was amazingly built, and the sub was in the cab of an old Chevy truck - so not a trunk application. All that to say, these subs are very capable of providing excellent, controlled low bass and of course, obnoxiously fun BOOM.....


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for the heads up  

Guys I want to show that sub off a little and make Plexiglas side panels to show it off  I know I know lol I want too!.. I need to get 3/4" thick glass. Where can I buy it... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Pikaaaa Boo 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Haven't open it yet. Will open it today take a video and take pictures 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope the UPS driver remembered his back brace!:laugh:
Definitely jealous!
Just PM'd ya about the plexi.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

BTW pillars have been build and finished... 

It was FedEx. And yes I went to pick it up with a friend of mine lol the lady at FedEx goes hell no I won't carry that ! Hahahaha they let me drive in to biggest warehouse of FedEx. It was cool experience  its crazy what goes behind the seen of FedEx locations. I feel sorry for the driver that packed that sub in and out lolzzz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This sub is no joke... I will be home soon to unpack it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

Lift with your knee's not with your back  :laugh:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Lol yes if things were that easy.. once is out of the box. It isn't bad  

https://youtu.be/0PtniYcv3tI

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Looks like a winner but when are we going to find out from you how this thing performs 
Oh and btw you said you were waiting a long time for this , which wait was longer the illusion 12 or this ? Lol


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing how you set yours up.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

dsquared said:


> Looks like a winner but when are we going to find out from you how this thing performs
> Oh and btw you said you were waiting a long time for this , which wait was longer the illusion 12 or this ? Lol


I was very undecided what Todo and what to get I wanted something of both worlds. And I have hit the jack pot with SI. Nick has never stare me wrong and this 15 won't either. I bet my money on it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Markous said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you set yours up.


Like wise. If something wont work out down the line.. I won't sell this sub it's gonna be with me forever and I will use it for home to piss of others,.


Here is the moral of the story, when Nick came out with the mk2 mids 6.5".. he told me try them out at free of charge... I'm like wtf!!! Ok I guess I will have too. I put them in, let them brake in for a day or 2.. right away I was blown away. I started giving them power that I thought I would never be able to give to 6.5 @12 DB and I'm saying 220 w rms from Mosconi Zero4.. yea yea yea call me crazy I don't care ... 

These mids impressed me so much that I called Nick with a big ass smile on my face and Nick was able to tell how happy I was. I simply asked nick what's your PayPal! 

Since than, I trusted him, there is more to it than just building a subs and mids and other driver's. I know more than I would ever knew about Nick.. don't judge me because I love his product, don't judge Nick of his potential and pride that he brings to the table. 

His service is #1, always polite and very honest. I asked him many questions, he put up with my BS for a long time... I finally said f it.and bought the sub... I don't know how it sounds or how will do.. but as long as it puts this  on my face.. I'm happy for others I could care less.. it's me that needs to be happy with it. 

Oh BTW there is a guy named Mathew.. he has 24" in his car and has won several 1 places with hst24"... 

Does this tell you anything?? Not much but I can't wait to hear mine ) I will report back once is in the car...

Never had 15.. either go big or go home 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh dang, a 24” sub in a car has to be the gateway to hearing loss lol. I’m sure it’s tuned accordingly and would love a link to see what that looks like installed.


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

Those new 3.5's he made a couple of video's with recently look like they'd pair up very nicely with the TM65's.

Kind of like the tweeterless Hybrid Audio setup Doug Bernards has in the mule.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

In this case, it's not the size that matters LoL









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sorry for the bad pics... My cam went bad in my phone 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markous (Aug 31, 2017)

I like the Pepsi can for scale.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Pepsi for the win lol..


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm partial to Coke and Blurays.  A pair of HST18 mkI and HS24 mkI drivers.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Now thats crazy stuff


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

dgage said:


> I'm partial to Coke and Blurays.  A pair of HST18 mkI and HS24 mkI drivers.


The funny thing about using stuff for scale with the 24's is that they just make the other things look small/odd.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

LumbermanSVO said:


> The funny thing about using stuff for scale with the 24's is that they just make the other things look small/odd.


They make other things be not noticeable 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

dgage said:


>


What's the plan here!?


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

fish said:


> What's the plan here!?


Probably making money. 

That picture makes the plate amps look tiny, hard to image they put out the power they do!


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Old picture. I met Nick, he introduced me to the 24. I had to start a business, well, really I was dumb enough to start a business.  Deep Sea Sound.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

fish said:


> What's the plan here!?


He's going to help me install all of that in my Miata! Ha

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Weightless said:


> He's going to help me install all of that in my Miata! Ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How did it turn out ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Weightless said:


> He's going to help me install all of that in my Miata! Ha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


How many subs do you plan to run or was that a joke lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

dgage said:


>



Is that your stock or a special custom order?


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

My initial order for inventory. I wanted to do a picture like that to kick things off and show I was serious.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

And installing even a single 18 in the trunk of a Miata would kill that lovely weight balance. It wasn’t/isn’t a fast car but it handles so beautifully.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

quickaudi07 said:


> How many subs do you plan to run or was that a joke lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


That was my attempt at a joke. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

dgage said:


> And installing even a single 18 in the trunk of a Miata would kill that lovely weight balance. It wasn’t/isn’t a fast car but it handles so beautifully.


Yeah, i think there is more metal in that photo than in my whole car. Lol. 

Looks awesome though. I would love to hear the 24s.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Me too... I hope to meet Matt at some events and he will still have this sub in the car. He told me for sq it plays so gentle, but when comps are over he lets it lose and that's when spl levels come threw the car  very knowledgeable guy.. he's awesome !
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

quickaudi07 said:


> Me too... I hope to meet Matt at some events and he will still have this sub in the car. He told me for sq it plays so gentle, but when comps are over he lets it lose and that's when spl levels come threw the car  very knowledgeable guy.. he's awesome !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the 24 can be the most detailed and articulate sub or it can be the baddest beast on the block. I haven’t heard it in a car but it truly is magical in the home so I’d imagine it’d do the same in a car. Truly a special transducer and frankly doesn’t take up as much room in that SUV as I would have expected.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

dgage said:


> Old picture. I met Nick, he introduced me to the 24. I had to start a business, well, really I was dumb enough to start a business.  Deep Sea Sound.


Oh, ok. I didn't know that was you. I recall reading about your products on AVS. I hope your business is doing well!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had one of my friends from Vegas came to Chicago to visit family. I decided to meet up with him after work. 

He thought that I put the big monster in already lol well, he got in my car and started to listen the music softly. Ok 1 song was ok volume I think he was scared to turn it up and jam out. 

I asked him are you scared to turn it up... He goes no. but I don't want to blow anything.. lol he was up for a treat.... The next song I turned up a little and he goes these are the mids that are going in my car. I want to get a good feel out of them.. I started smiling ok you up for a treat... I gave my mids all i got out of Mosconi Zero4.. he was shocked, the whole car wash shaking... He simply was amazed and happy. Put a big smile on his face !!! 
These speakers sound so good.. you don't even need a sub.... He played from Rick to metal, to dub step, anything he threw at them they sounded amazing. 
He simply said I can't wait to get my build going. 

And I can't wait to out SI Sub in!



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Mario they are going to arrest you one day for giving people heart attacks while jamming out in your car lol. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Mario they are going to arrest you one day for giving people heart attacks while jamming out in your car lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually I did get arrested once for loud music 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well darn, how serious are they in Chicago ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Jail and impound lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hope this is the weekend of getting to install this beast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Hurry up man.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Any updates?
I wanna know how this thing sounds


----------



## ManBearPig (Jul 18, 2016)

Bump.
Still waiting.
Lol


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys, the ones that want to know the update, I have talked to nick and something came up in my life where i needed $ more than anything. Uncle sam wasn't very nice this year and tax season F me up.. 

After talking to Nick, he said he will take the sub back. So i have send the sub back to him, I wanted to use it really bad, but other things came up and I had no choice. 

So i never got a chance to hear it, as much as i wanted too..


Nick is an awesome guy, very understanding and family oriented guy, I don't think anyone would do that for me or anyone. Once you buy a product, you keep it, and nick went out of his way to help me out.

Thank You Nick!


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

I've had outstanding customer service from Nick too - went the extra mile for me when he didn't have to. Your case is really going above and beyond. Props Nick!

Sorry about yer sub though


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

rob feature said:


> I've had outstanding customer service from Nick too - went the extra mile for me when he didn't have to. Your case is really going above and beyond. Props Nick!
> 
> Sorry about yer sub though


Like wise maybe some day soon I will get again, but this time I will put that in right away so there is no turning back lolz


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

